# Sheep and Cherry leaves = poison..how much?



## eb (Sep 14, 2003)

Anyone know how much cheery leaves a sheep would need to eat in order to be fatally poisoned by cherry leaves? I have done everything I can to remove them from the area, but once in a while a leaf (or a few) will blow in the area...is 1-2 or 3 leaves going to kill a sheep? Or would they need to eat loads of them?

Thanks!


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

Not very many, but know one really know's because all sheep are different.

Best thing to do is get rid of the cherry trees in and around the pasture.

If a limb breakes out of the tree they will eat to many leaves and die.


----------



## chaplain robert (Oct 9, 2002)

It is important to remember that it is wilted cherry leaves that cause the problem. And even less than a lethal dose is bad news, think kidney stones. The wilted cherry leaves produce oxalic acid which causes stones in the kidneys. A few fresh leaves shouldn't cause a problem, but not worth the risk. I don't know what you would use, but if you suspect your flock has gotten some, if you can lower their urine pH you will prevent the kidney stones from forming. That is why stone proned people are encouraged to drink lots of cranberry juice, but like I said, I am not sure what you would use for sheep.

I have some ornamental cherries along the outside of my pasture. If a limb falls, I remove it promptly. Other than that, I have just taken my chances and not had any problem so far.


----------



## mawalla (Oct 28, 2002)

Sheep will become poisoned on chokecherry leaves if they eat a large quantity in a short period of time. If they nibble on a few they should be ok. There are some good web sites available on toxic plants. Grab your board and start surfing!


----------



## MoBarger (Mar 5, 2003)

My vet is Dr. Mary Smith and she recommended upon seeing a large cherry tree in the middle of my pasture to go as far as wrapping the trunk to stop the goats from nibbling on the bark.


----------

